# Bald patches after grooming, black/dark spots on skin



## heydudeitsme (Nov 19, 2013)

Male bunny, some sort of lop, about 2.5 yrs old.

I noticed some matting on his legs and bottom. I separated the matted fur with my fingers, similar to how you would tear apart a cotton ball. After I separated it I removed the loose fur with my fingers. 

When I was done I could feel that I had created two bald patches which was concerning. Then I saw these black spots on his skin which made me panic even more. I'm hoping the spots are just normal but I can't tell, they are very dark in color and are covered with dense, short, dark colored fur.

I don't think this hurt him at all, he almost seemed to enjoy it, he is usually very skirmish but he jut sat there the whole time I was doing it.




Is this something to be worried about?




I read somewhere that as long as the fur grows back in it means that the rabbit is healthy, is this true?




Thanks


----------



## heydudeitsme (Nov 19, 2013)

more pics


----------



## JBun (Nov 19, 2013)

It just looks like pigmented skin to me, where dark colored fur would normally grow. You'll get light colored fur growing where there is pink skin, and dark colored fur from darker skin pigment. It will usually take several weeks for the fur to grow back in.


----------

